# Ein Fall für zwei - Der GT Edge Ti Aufbauthread



## tomasius (12. Januar 2010)

Nach meinem ersten "Fehlkauf" (ich bin also doch kleiner als ich dachte ) eines Edge Ti bin ich dank bvarnfullagts dann doch noch zu einem passenden Rahmen gekommen. - Thanks again Kevin!  
Glücklicherweise konnte ich das zu große Stück Titan sehr schnell bei gt-heini entsorgen. - Ein Anruf genügte!  





Hier von Insa als weihnachtsgeschenk deklariert

Nun zum eigentlichen Sinn(?) des Threads:

Wir bauen hier unserer Edge Ti nach unseren Vorstellungen auf, hören uns gerne Beiträge wie _"anderes Lenkerband", "bitte schwarze Ventilkappen", "ich hätte aber eine ander Stütze genommen"_, etc. an, aber wir werden sie ignorieren.  Auf positive Anmerkungen werden wir natürlich eingehen. 











Die Dinger sollen dann zeitnah fertig sein. Und bei 'zeitnah' wir sich Thread auch schon splitten. Für mich gilt nur: Deadline ist spätestens der 30. Mai (Velothon Berlin).  Beim Kollegen wird es wahrscheinlich schon Ende Januar fahrbare Ergebnisse geben. - Vielleicht aber halte ich seine Sattelklemme noch bis zum 29. Mai unter Verschluss! 

Also, der Freund des schnellen Aufbaus beachtet dann bitte die Beiträge des Herrn gt-heini. Die Geduldigen unter euch verfolgen dann bitte das Entwicklungsstadium meines Renners. 

Und los gehts:

Der Rahmen musste kaum aufgearbeitet werden. Die Edge Carbongabel wurde kurz angeschliffen und wird die Tage (da fängt es auch schon an )  eine neue Schicht Klarlack erhalten. Alternativ steckt derzeit noch eine Trigon Carbongabel drin. Beim LRS habe ich mich für einen Fulcrum Racing 5 entschieden. - Die furchtbaren Decals habe ich sofort entfernt. Außerdem habe ich mich für eine Campagnolo Veloce Gruppe entschieden. - Gut, schlicht, schwarz, bezahlbar.











Später mehr...


Tom


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2010)

Oh Tom, Du hast den Anfang der Geschichte ganz vergessen 

Dann mal hier die kleine Einführung wie alles begann 

Sommer, Urlaub, die schönste Zeit des Jahres. Ich liebe es.  Wir machen Urlaub im Schwarzwald. Aber da gibt es ja ein nettes Forumsmitglied, welches nicht weit entfernt wohnt. Den besuchen wir doch glatt einmal. 

Also ab ins Auto und los geht es. Angekommen rieb uns der "Böse" gleich einen wunderschönen Titanrahmen unter die Nase. Hach, war der schön. Der Rahmen sollte zu Tomasius geschickt werden. Da dachten wir uns, dass dabei ja soviel schlimmes passieren kann und wir nahmen den Rahmen einfach mit. Tomasius wollte uns schon ewig besuchen und so hatte er einen weiteren Grund 










Was folgte, war eine ganz schwere Zeit für mich. Da stand das edle Teil in der Ferienwohnung und ich durfte ihn nur streicheln. Zu dem zeitpunkt habe ich eher aus Spaß gesagt, dass der Rahmen doch eh viel zu groß für den Tomasius ist. (wer es glaubt wird seelig ).

Nachdem Tomasius zur Einsicht kam, dass der Edge zu groß für die kleinen Tomasius-Beine ist, war der Kauf dank der super schnellen Zustimmung meiner besseren Hälfte beschlossene Sache. Zu Weihnachten war es dann soweit und ich bekam offiziell das Triple-Triangel in Titan für die Straße.

Das Auspacken entpuppte sich wirklich als harte Arbeit. Jedes Rohr war mit Geschenkpapier eingewickelt 
Es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 





So langsam reiften auch meine Aufbaupläne, die ich vorher wohl verdrängt habe.  

Aufgebaut wird er ähnlich wie der Twin weiter westlich. Der Rahmen soll auch bei mir im Vordergrund stehen. Schaltgruppe wird mal etwas ganz anderes. SRAM Force aus 2009. Als Laufräder habe ich einen Satz Easton EA 90SL vorgesehen. Alle anderen Anbauteile werden auch schwarz. Bilder wird es dann demnächst geben. 

Wie bei Tom ist auch meine Deadline der 30.Mai. Fertig wird er wohl schon eher werden.  Teile sind alle bestellt Und zur Not hätte ich auch eine Sattelklemme  

Bis denne....(Fortsetzung folgt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Januar 2010)

Great thread guys....keep us posted as the builds continue.  I;m looking forward to seeing these built up.  Just found out I may have a pair of 52's on the way.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Januar 2010)

Great thread guys....keep us posted as the builds continue.  I'm looking forward to seeing these built up.  Just found out I may have a pair of 52's on the way.


----------



## epic2006 (13. Januar 2010)

Schön! Ich bin dann echt mal gespannt, vielversprechend klingt es ja schon mal....

Viel Erfolg und Spaß dabei!

Gruß, Gerrit

achso, ich würde schwarzes Lenkerband nehmen


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2010)

Ihr elenden Freaks!  Glückwunsch,ihr beiden. 
Rennrad ist zwar nicht so meine Baustelle, aber diese Titanboliden üben auch auf mich eine gewisse Anziehungskraft aus. Aber wenn, dann wohl eher 26. 

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich allerdings für dich, Tom: Schaft nur minimal ablängen und einen Lenker von den "Nachbarn", aus einem landestypischen "Oranje-Rad" installieren. Damit kannst du dann, alters- und standesgemäß, an der Arbeitsstelle einrollen...


----------



## tomasius (14. Januar 2010)

Schön, dass die...






Schwebt dir dieses Modell vor? 








> alters- und standesgemäß



wäre dann für dich das:








Tom (36)


----------



## tomasius (14. Januar 2010)

Ein Teil des Antriebs:






Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schön, dass die...



Ich sollte mich in Zukunft nur mit älteren Menschen umgeben, um so immer als jugendlich zu gelten.  
Apropos: Als dein Kara hier aufArbeit ankam, hab ich es natürlich voller Vorfreude gleich ausgepackt und anschließend mit in unser Jugendcafé zum Dienst genommen. Einer unserer jungen, aber altbekannten "Delinquenten" sprach mich mit folgenden Worten an: Was wollnse denn mit so ner alten Rostmöhre? Is das etwa noch aus Metall?
Ich entgegnete: Ja,aus Stahl. Aufbauen und fahren - schließlich ist es schon älter als du, sieht aber nur halb so verbraucht aus.  



tomasius schrieb:


> Schwebt dir dieses Modell vor?


Ja, sowas in der Art! Nein, im Ernst: Ich fänds ja spannend, wenn vom Aussehen her das "Asphaltpendant" zu deinem Xizang entstehen würde. 



tomasius schrieb:


> wäre dann für dich das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frag mal Bine, ob wir es so lange auf Halde legen können bis Nachwuchs da ist oder ich wieder so weit eingegangen bin. 
Die Kurbel sieht wirklich edel aus!


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...Angekommen rieb uns der "Böse" gleich einen wunderschönen Titanrahmen unter die Nase...



na so schlimm wars dann auch nicht, oder?

ausserdem war ich mir da schon ziemlich sicher, dass er tom nicht passen würde. das klingt doch alles aber nach einem sehr guten ende 

ich bin auf die ergebnisse gespannt und tom, mach es diesmal fertig von wegen "ein lightning zum fahren, jawoll"...


----------



## tomasius (18. Januar 2010)

> und tom, mach es diesmal fertig von wegen "ein lightning zum fahren, jawoll"...



wird gemacht! 

Heute abgeholt:






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2010)

Schön, dass es mit den Sattelklemmen geklappt hat. Mein Dank geht schon jetzt gen Westen 

Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht meines Aufbaus. Kurbel, Steuersatz, Gabel und Vorbau sind montiert. Am Wochenende kam auch die ersehnte Sattelstütze an. Demnächst folgen dann hoffentlich die restlichen Teile.

Hier mal ein Bild





Und ja, es werden Syncros-Vorbau und Syncros-Sattelstütze verwendet


----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2010)

Heute eingetroffen:

Modolo X-Tenos 






Suche aber trotzdem noch einen Syncros Altura 1" 110/ 120mm Vorbau.






Tom


----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2010)

Aha, der Herr bastelt gerade! 

Soll da wirklich diese Litfaßsäule aus Carbon rein?  - Komm schon, wir machen uns unsere Aufbauten gegenseitig mies. Jetzt darfst du austeilen! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2010)

Lieber eine Litfaßsäule als so einen unmöglichen Vorbau 

Von links ist die Gabel weniger auffällig. Ich werde dann in Berlin und in Hamburg immer rechts von Dir fahren. So siehst Du die bunte Seite nicht


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön, dass es mit den Sattelklemmen geklappt hat. Mein Dank geht schon jetzt gen Westen
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht meines Aufbaus. Kurbel, Steuersatz, Gabel und Vorbau sind montiert. Am Wochenende kam auch die ersehnte Sattelstütze an. Demnächst folgen dann hoffentlich die restlichen Teile.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das Euer Titanschrott mir nicht im Weg rumliegt


----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2010)

Der Vorbau ist (in der Tat nicht so) super!

Du wirst nicht an meiner Rechten oder Linken fahren, du wirst dich hinter mir einreihen und kämpfen müssen. 

Hier mein Antrieb:  






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2010)

Auch eine SUPER-Idee 

Du fährst im Wind und ich nutze Deinen Windschatten und kurz vor dem Ziel ziehe ich dann locker an Dir vorbei und mach noch ein Foto von Dir und Deiner Zunge, die kurz davor ist sich in den Speichen zu verfangen


----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Euer Titanschrott mir nicht im Weg rumliegt



Das ist kein Titanschrott, sondern das sind echte Eisdielenposer-Räder und wenn Du lieb bist, kriegst Du auch ein Eis


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das ist kein Titanschrott, sondern das sind echte Eisdielenposer-Räder und wenn Du lieb bist, kriegst Du auch ein Eis



*ne ne ich will kein Eis und es ist Titanschrott vieleicht sogar ein Nachbau Das ist ein Fall für Zwei!!!
Ich habe da gerade mal was aus dem Keller hervorgekramt und muß sagen das es mich doch irgendwie juckt das Teil hier Aufzubauen!!!!






und wenn ich das hier noch lese: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264311&highlight=drei+r%E4der
Denke ich, was das für eine geile Zeit war!!!
Da hätten Eure Titan Räder auch noch gut zu gepasst!*


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Januar 2010)

Herr Hinterland!

Was für ein geiles Teil!

@alle Berlin-Fahrer: Ich werde euch gnadenlos vor mir herjagen!

@jörg: Ich find die Gabel gar nicht so schlimm.
@tom: Den Vorbau schon!

Übrigens, wo das ist,



ist vorne!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Herr Hinterland!
> 
> Was für ein geiles Teil!



*las Dich mal überraschen was ich noch im Nähkästchen habe*


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2010)

du nähst?


die beiden titanaufbauten gefallen mir recht gut. die carbongabel find ich mit dem rot allerdings etwas unpassend. aber aufkleber kann man entfernen.

warum keine titangabel?

das kleine zr find ich echt knuffig. ich glaub jetzt hab ich auch eine rahmenidee fürs normale rennrad............

und die syncros vorbauten gabs in den letzten wochen immer günstig bei ebay.com

auch die straßenversionen mit gefälle usw.evtl ist aktuell was drin.


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2010)

Tja, sind aber keine Aufkleber auf der Gabel. Ist wie bei der Schaltgruppe alles unter Lack. Und da die Gabel neuwertig ist, wird auch nichts abgeschliffen.


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

wenn ihr (bzw. tom) schon aktuelle gruppen verbaut, würde ich auch halbwegs aktuelle anbauteile verwenden. den ahead syncros finde ich völlig okay dafür, einen alten steckvorbau würde ich dann aber nicht nehmen. 
die time finde ich top. ist ja selbst schon fast ein klassiker. bei der gabelfrage hänge ich im moment beim serotta auch: die silberne (poliert) passt optisch am besten, wiegt aber annähernd doppelt so viel wie die mizuno vollcarbon, die ich auch noch im sortiment habe. 
alternativen? 
schlanker stahl wäre noch denkbar, aber auch nicht wirklich leichter als alu. 
bezahlbare UND seriöse lösungen aus titan sind mir nicht bekannt. v.a. nicht mit poliertem finish.

@jörg: stell dich doch nicht so an! klarlack abtragen, decals abpulen und wieder neu lackieren ist doch keine sache. und wenn du schon dabei bist, kannst du das mit der noir ja auch gleich machen


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2010)

Eine schöne passende Gabel ist mittlerweile ein richtiges Problem geworden. Überall im Rennradbereich werden auch 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersätze verwendet. Ein paar Hersteller gibt es ja noch, aber dort ist dann ein Gabelkopf für integrierte Steuersätze vorgesehen.  Das Problem hatte ich schon bei meinem Lotto. Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als zu suchen.

Moderne Gabel





Alte Gabel





Ist für mich kein Vergleich


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2010)

@GT-Heini:
nimm bloss die alte Gabel! Bei mir war eine Time Millenium Helix dabei, sozusagen "klassisches" Carbon

@GT-Hinterland:



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich habe da gerade mal was aus dem Keller hervorgekramt und muß sagen das es mich doch irgendwie juckt das Teil hier Aufzubauen!!!!



Lass uns das nächsten Winter angehen. Ich muss meinen Rahmen noch ein wenig restaurieren (Lackmacken) bevor ich an den Aufbau gehe.
Allerdings musst Du mit Campa aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> @GT-Heini:
> nimm bloss die alte Gabel! Bei mir war eine Time Millenium Helix dabei, sozusagen "klassisches" Carbon



Sehe ich auch so. Die Time macht im Edge einen schönen Eindruck und im Lotto wird die Look bleiben. Die ITM liegt im Keller und setzt dort Staub an, darf sie auch


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die ITM liegt im Keller und setzt dort Staub an, darf sie auch



 evtl. nicht lange - sie haben post!


----------



## mountymaus (20. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die ITM liegt im Keller und setzt dort Staub an, darf sie auch



Seit wann haben wir einen Keller?? Warst du heute schon fleißig???


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Januar 2010)

Oh man, wenn ich das so lese bin ich drauf und dran mich in Berlin auch anzumelden. Es kribbelt schon.


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2010)

Dann mal schnell anmelden. Bisher sind 5 GT-Fahrer am Start. Tendenz steigend


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> @GT-Hinterland:
> Allerdings musst Du mit Campa aufbauen!



Jetzt weißt Du auch warum ich damals das hier noch in Frankreich geholt habe!!! Billiger als Campa!






@GT-Sassy:
würde mich freuen wenn Du auch am Start wärst

So und jetzt mal wieder zu den Titan Kutschen


----------



## tomasius (21. Januar 2010)

Heute wurde wieder an der Edge Gabel gearbeitet: Schleifen (nass) und Macken ausbessern. 
Nun fehlt noch das Finish (2K Klarlack ist unterwegs). - Ich hoffe, die Gabel wird was.





















Ansonsten nehme ich die Trigon und baue auf Ahead um.

Tom


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2010)

So, mal etwas neues von der Edge Ti-Aufbaufront.

Endlich habe ich alle Teile komplett und kann, falls ich die Zeit finde, mit dem Aufbau beginnen 

Hier ein kleines Zwischenergebnis des heutigen Abends


----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

mal ne frage. mir ist jetzt schon öfters aufgefallen daß ihr immer recht große rahmen habt und die stütze dafür sehr weit drin ist. soll das so sein oder sind die rahmen ne nummer oder 2 kleiner einfach von der geo nix? der rahmen wirkt auf dem bild auch relativ kurz oder täuscht das?

ich finde sowas ganz übel wenn am rad die stütze nur wie so ein stummel rausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2010)

Der Rahmen ist mir eigentlich eine Nummer zu groß. Von der Körpergröße kann ich diesen problemlos fahren. Da ich aber recht kurze Beine habe, ist die Stütze bei großen Rahmen recht weit eingeschoben. 

Eine Syncros-Rennradsattelstütze hat aber z. B. nur eine Länge von 230 mm. Da kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie weit die in den Rahemn muss. Die Stütze im Edge ist aber eine MTB-Stütze, welche auf 230 mm gekürzt wurde. Dies hatte mir der Verkäufer aber nicht gesagt. Der große Schriftzug verschwindet bei maximalem Auszug zum Teil im Rahmen. 

Das Maß Sattelstütze -Vorbau ist aber beim Edge 2 cm kleiner als bei meinem ZR 1.0. Von daher sollte es beim Fahren keine Probleme geben. 

Heute Abend will ich mal an das Verlegen der Züge gehen. Bin mal gespannt, ob es so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2010)

Bei den Stahl- und Titan-Rennern von GT kommt durch das TT dazu, dass der Sitzrohrüberstand recht hoch ist. Wenn die Klemmung z.B. in der Flucht zum OR liegen würde, wäre die Sütze optisch wesentlich länger und das Ganze sähe harmonischer aus. Bei meinem Edge war es ja auch so, das ich es wegen meiner eher kurzen Beine ähnlich aufbauen musste...

Aber die OR-Länge brauchte ich einfach, mit einer Syncros wäre das z.B. gar nicht gegangen, Setback war Pflicht:


----------



## tomasius (3. Februar 2010)

@kingmoe: Schönes Edge! 


In kleinen Schritten geht es weiter:











Und zu einem anderen Vorbau habe ich mich auch durchgerungen:






Für die großen Schritte wird Jörg sorgen! 

Hier noch Größenangaben zu meinem Rahmen: 

RH (Mitte/ Mitte): 560mm
RH (Mitte/ Ende): 610mm
OR (Mitte/ Mitte): 560mm

Körpergröße: 180cm. Das passt! 


Tom


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Für die großen Schritte wird Jörg sorgen!



Dafür sorgst Du ja für die schöneren Bilder.



tomasius schrieb:


> Hier noch Größenangaben zu meinem Rahmen:
> 
> RH (Mitte/ Mitte): 560mm
> RH (Mitte/ Ende): 610mm
> ...



Aber auch nur gerade so 

So, ich montier dann mal Reifen. Bilder gibt es dann später


----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Schönes Edge!



Leider ist es Schrott, durchgerostet
Ich hatte es ja verkauft und habe es jetzt als Deko wieder zurückgekauft.



tomasius schrieb:


> Hier noch Größenangaben zu meinem Rahmen:
> 
> RH (Mitte/ Mitte): 560mm
> RH (Mitte/ Ende): 610mm
> OR (Mitte/ Mitte): 560mm



Das wäre für mich viel (!) zu kurz - aber die Höhe würde fast stimmen. Ich habe eben einen völlig verwachsenen Körper


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Leider ist es Schrott, durchgerostet
> Ich hatte es ja verkauft und habe es jetzt als Deko wieder zurückgekauft.



Das ist ja zum 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich viel (!) zu kurz - aber die Höhe würde fast stimmen. Ich habe eben einen völlig verwachsenen Körper



Da würde meiner passen  Es ist bei mir ein 58'er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triplewanker (4. Februar 2010)

Hi, zwar kein TI, aber nen Edge und mein neues Projekt. Der Rahmen steht leider noch in NY. Verbaut wurde hier eine Look Carbon Gabel.
Ich denke aber dass ich die an mein GT ZR3000 baue und von dort die Edge Aero Carbongabel hier dran kommt.


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2010)

Hier mal das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Arbeit.

Kassette, Schläuche und Reifen sind montiert. 





Aufkleber werde ich wohl auf den Felgen lassen. Ich denke, dass diese dezent genug sind und nicht zu sehr vom Rahmen ablenken.

Reifen sind sehr schlicht, was mich bei den heutigen Riesen-Werbe-Beschriftungen wundert. Die Montage der Reifen ging sogar ohne Reifenheber.   

Da bin ich von den Michelin-Reifen, welche auf den anderen Rennern verbaut sind, etwas anderes gewohnt. 

Jetzt wartet der Laufradsatz darauf eingebaut zu werden. Dies geschiet aber erst, nachdem ich mit dem Verlegen der Züge fertig bin.


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2010)

schön! ich fahre die circuit von easton, bzw. eigentlich ja velomax.
hast du deine vor der montage mal gewogen? meine waren auch mit knapp 1600gr angegeben, bringen aber leider fast 200 mehr auf die waage.

aber die räder sind sehr geil. laufen butterweich und sind sehr steif - gerade bei ü80-fahrern nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2010)

Da kommen die Gewichtsangaben der EA90 schon eher hin. Sind mit kanpp 1500 gr. angegeben und wogen 1550 gr.

Der Laufradsatz wiegt so, wie auf dem Bild (also mit Reifen, Schläuchen, Felgenbänder, Schnellspannern und Kasette) knappe 2300 gr.


----------



## tomasius (4. Februar 2010)

@triplewanker:

Willkommen im GT Forum!

@gt-heini:






Hatte da gerade eine kleine Schrecksekunde. 

Ihr mit euren Gewichtsangaben schon wieder.  - Ich habe jetzt schon ein ganzes Kilo eingespart. Nicht am Edge, an mir. Heute Abend war z.B. wieder ein Teller Rohkost (Möhren) angesagt. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2010)

Melde: Züge sind verlegt 

Ich habe mich nach langem Überlegen für schwarze Nokons entschieden. Dauert zwar beim Verlegen etwas länger, aber der Mehraufwand lohnt sich.






Und wehe einer meckert über das blaue Iso-Band. Unter dem Lenkerband sieht man das Blau nicht mehr  Es erfüllt somit seinen Zweck und fixiert die Züge


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2010)

na das sieht doch schon fein aus. bei mir siehts unterm lenkerband auch nicht besser aus...da kommt alles dran was greifbar ist...selbst paketklebeband


----------



## tomasius (7. Februar 2010)

Wie vermutet: Du ziehst also an mir vorbei! 

Bei mir werden es wohl schwarze Jagwire Racer Züge.

Am Freitag hat die Edge Gabel eine letzte Schicht 2K Klarlack erhalten. 






Am Montag wird sich dann zeigen, ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt hat, sprich die Oberfläche akzeptabel geworden ist.     

Suche übrigens noch einen 1" Zoll Gabelkonus für einen Dura Ace (HP- 7410) Steuersatz.






Danke nochmal für den Tipp. Schuhe und Pedale sind bestellt. 


Tom


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2010)

Tja Tom, das war abzusehen. Wenn bei mir erstmal alle Teile da sind, dann geht der Aufbau auch recht schnell von statten. Was soll man auch machen, wenn das Frauchen Spät- oder Nachtschicht hat. Entweder an den Rädern basteln, Biken oder faul auf dem Sofa liegen. Biken geht hier im Moment eher weniger. Wir haben da so ein kleines Schneeproblem 





Der Berg ist die Tage zwar etwas kleiner geworden, aber das ist nicht der Rede wert. Die Wege sehen ähnlich aus. Mein letzter Versuch mit dem MTB aus den Ort zu fahren, endete nach ca. 15 m in der ersten Schneewehe. Und ich bin bergab gefahren 

Faul auf dem Sofa zu liegen ist auch nicht der Hit. Also wird geschraubt 


Gestern abend war meine Maus dann wieder einmal arbeiten und ich konnte das Werk vollenden. 

Achtung Bilderflut 

Hier möchte sich jemand vorstellen: 

Der Name: Edge, GT Edge 





Geburtsort?? Santa Ana, CA





Geburtsjahr?? 1997 

Stecke somit voll in der Pubertät und zeige, was ich zu bieten habe 

Habe ich nicht ein schönes Hinterteil ??





Von vorne ist es aber auch nicht ohne, oder??





Pure Kraft





Schattenspiele





Meine Zentrale





Und hier endlich in voller Schönheit 





Dezenter bin ich aber von links 





Gewicht: 7,5 kg stemme ich klp. mit Flaschenhaltern und Pedale auf die Waage

Treffen könnt Ihr mich im Weserbergland, beim Velothon in Berlin oder bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg.

Jetzt muss hier nur noch die weiße Pest verschwinden, damit mich mein Besitzer auch ausführen kann


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

sehr geil geworden mein lieber!

sehr gute komponentenwahl ganz nach meinem geschmack: aktuelle schalt-/bremsgruppe mit timecorrecten anbauteilen 

die schlankeren (10-fach) campa-ergopowerhebel gefallen mir zu den dünnen raohren allerdings noch eunen tick besser.

für die stütze würde ich beim edge-kollegen vielleicht einen weissen syncros-bapper bestellen, der ganz zu sehen ist. dann sieht die stütze auch nicht so - ähm - abgesoffen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, Hut ab


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Februar 2010)

Wow, ich freu mich schon drauf das Rad spätestens in Berlin Live zu sehen


----------



## tomasius (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön ist es geworden! Die Force Teile sehen gut aus. 
Wir hatten das Thema ja schon: Ich würde die Schriftzüge der Felgen entfernen. 

Bei mir wird es schön gemächlich in kleinen Schritten weitergehen. 
Zur Not poste ich noch den Flaschenhalter, meine Schuhe, etc.
Vielleicht folgt ja morgen schon die "resataurierte" Edge Gabel.

Stay tuned (nicht nur wegen meines Aufbaus)! - Jörg. 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2010)

So, der Klarlack und die Gabel haben sich vetragen. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden. Habe es sogar ohne Orangenhaut und Nasen geschafft. - Glück gehabt!  












Nun kann die Trigon Ahead Gabel definitiv gegen die Edge ausgetauscht werden. Somit steht also auch fest, dass ich einen geschraubten Steuersatz und einen Schaftvorbau verbauen kann. - Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ja schon gedacht, ich hätte mir die Edge Gabel versaut.  






Leider gab es eben Probleme mit den sch... Vittoria Gummis. Ich habe sie nur mit viel Mühe und lautem Gefluche draufbekommen. Beim Hinterrad habe ich mit den Reifenhebern sogar den Schlauch geschrottet.






Bin ich nur zu blöd, oder hat jemand da einen Tipp? 


Tom


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> So, der Klarlack und die Gabel haben sich vetragen. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden. Habe es sogar ohne Orangenhaut und Nasen geschafft. - Glück gehabt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus  Freut mich sehr, dass es mit der Edge-Gabel geklappt hat. Um die beneide ich Dich sehr 

Das Aufziehen der Reifen ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich. Bei den Michelin Pro2Race und Pro3Race habe ich mir auch immer einen abgebrochen. Wenn ich dabei nicht aufgepasst habe , so habe ich den einen oder anderen Schlauch in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt.

Die Conti-Reifen waren der genaue Gegensatz: Ich habe ohne Reifenheber und ohne blaue Finger die Decken montiert bekommen


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2010)

den mantel mit spüli einschmieren, dann flutscht es deutlich besser!

was war nochmal der grund für die übung mit dem klarlack?
für lack aus der dose ist das doch perfekt geworden.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2010)

Tom, die Gabel sieht wirklich prima aus!  Da kannst du den Kurbeln doch auch gleich noch ein glänzendes Finish geben.
Der Vorschlag mit dem Spüli wirkt übrigens tatsächlich hervorragend.


----------



## cleiende (8. Februar 2010)

Ultra-oldschool (also in etwa wie mein Alter x 2) ist der Tip es statt mit Spüli mit einem dünnen Film Schmierseife zu versuchen.
Half schon immer, sogar bei Ballonreifen.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2010)

das totale aha-erlebnis mit spüli hatte ich bei ust-reifen. ohne kann man da beim aufziehen schon mal etwas nach fassung ringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! 

Wahrscheinlich war ich gestern mit dem Spülmittel einfach zu sparsam. Im zweiten Anlauf hat es jedenfalls geklappt. 

Noch ein Tipp von mir: Ich habe vorhin auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer tollen Montagepaste gemacht. Gewundert habe ich mich allerdings über den goldenen Deckel, das Preisetikett (34,95) und über den Aufdruck: _Nachtcreme_. - Aber möglicherweise werde ich heute Abend dann doch noch schlechte Erfahrungen machen...

Die Gabel hatte übrigens einige Lackmacken und die Edge Schriftzüge waren auch nicht mehr schön. Nach dem ersten Feinschliff habe ich aber feststellen müssen, dass die Edge Decals gar nicht verkratzt, sondern nur übermalt waren.  - Okay, das war ein Eigentor, aber zumindest sind die Lackmacken verschwunden. 

Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war ich gestern mit dem SpÃ¼lmittel einfach zu sparsam. Im zweiten Anlauf hat es jedenfalls geklappt.
> *
> ...



DafÃ¼r duftet es jetzt aber bestimmt gut....
Aber wenn Du die Montagepaste Ã¶fters verwendest, kÃ¶nnte es sein, das Du ab und an ganz schnell verduften musst. Aber dafÃ¼r hast Du ja dann ein schnelles Rad!

Sehr schÃ¶ne Gabel!


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Aber möglicherweise werde ich heute Abend dann doch noch schlechte Erfahrungen machen...



Na, welche Erfahrungen hast Du gemacht. Diese hier??


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Sie hat es noch nicht bemerkt! 

Ich missbrauche jetzt einfach mal unseren Thread.

Bei meinem Aufbau wird eine ganz kurze Pause eingelegt.






Mir ist da heute leider wieder ein wenig Titan vor die Füße gefallen. 

Ja ja, es ging mal wieder Richtung...






Mehr?

Tom


----------



## divergent! (13. Februar 2010)

nö!

was für ne frage...na klar


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Okay! 

Dann fangen wir doch mal mit einem kleinen Bilderrätsel an.






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. Februar 2010)

Tom du kleiner Schelm...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Februar 2010)

Ne, Ne, Ne nur noch Kopfschütteln


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2010)

Nee jetzt, doch nicht etwa ein GT Crosser (neid).


----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nee jetzt, doch nicht etwa ein GT Crosser (neid).



Dann würde ich mich in den Hintern beissen. Danach suche ich schon laaaange. ZRX in 54/55.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2010)

Nicht nur Du.


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Hey, ihr seid gut! So falsch liegt ihr nämlich nicht. 
Auch ich habe lange Ausschau nach einem ZRX oder Edge CX gehalten. 
Bei craigslist gab es vor einiger Zeit z.B. mal ein ZRX. - Aber die Rahmenhöhe war einfach nicht passend. - Wollte diesen Fehler schließlich nicht nochmal machen. 

Tja, und dann gibt es, scheinbar noch immer, diesen hier in Dänemark:






http://www.dba.dk/herreracer-gt-zrx-55-16/id-64526290/ 

Ich hatte sogar kurz Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer, doch leider hatte er nicht wirklich Interesse weitere Bilder zu schicken, geschweige denn Versandkosten zu ermitteln. - Ich gebe zu, dass ich sogar ganz kurz über eine Abholung nachgedacht habe. Hier zu Hause hätte ich es natürlich als Romatikwochenende verkauft. - Manchmal funktioniert diese Masche. 

Back to "off topic":







Tom


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Hier nun also die nicht Triple Triangle, aber dafür Titanium Alternative! 


Heute Morgen ca. 9.00 Uhr:






Heute Mittag ca. 13.00 Uhr:






Wer sich über die Blumen wundern sollte: Morgen ist Valentinstag. 

Heute Nachmittag ca. 15.00 Uhr:






Heute Nachmittag ca. 15.01 Uhr:






Heute Nachmittag ca. 15.02 Uhr:






Heute Nachmittag ca. 15.03 Uhr:






Heute Nachmittag ca. 15.04 Uhr:






Morgen geht es dann ab in den Schnee!

Der Aufbau stört mich aber schon jetzt... 


Tom


----------



## Kruko (13. Februar 2010)

Der ist wirklich schön. lichen Glückwunsch


----------



## mountymaus (13. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> *Wer sich über die Blumen wundern sollte: Morgen ist Valentinstag.*




Du kaufst dir ein ganzes Rad und sie muss sich mit Blumen begnügen???

Aber trotzdem schickes Teil


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Quatsch, sie bekommt natürlich morgen noch den Porsche unter den Putzwagen.






Leider gab es ihn nicht in Titan. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (13. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte da eher an so etwas


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2010)

sehr schick! glückwunsch!


----------



## oldman (14. Februar 2010)

sehr gute wahl! 
ist auch um einiges hübscher als die edges (pardon... ist aber so), weitaus bessere schweissarbeit. bloss nicht verkaufen!


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir so die Schweißnähte anschaue ist das schon eine andere Qualität als bei den letzten Xizang im Forum.
Schönes Teil.
Ist für die Berliner Straßen evtl. auch besser geeignet als ein Renner
Aber ich finde ein GT Cyclocross aus Stahl schöner, ist ja Geschmackssache.
Vielleicht finde ich ja mal eins.


----------



## tomasius (14. Februar 2010)

Danke!  

So richtig schick ist bisher nur der Rahmen. Der Gesamtaufbau gefällt mir nicht so gut. Aber bevor ich es zerlege (und wieder einen never ending Aufbauthread eröffne) , wird es erstmal so bleiben. Ich werde erstmal nur den zu kurzen Vorbau tauschen.

Heute war also eine Runde Cyclocross Radeln angesagt.

Bei Eiseskälte ging es um 10.30 Uhr los:






Nach dem ersten Kilometer habe ich erstmal ordentlich Luft aus den Reifen gelassen. - Zu meiner Verwunderung war es nämlich geringfügig glatt.  

Dann ging es besser und ich konnte sogar mit einer Hand ein Foto schießen:






Kurze Verschnaufpause:






Weiter ging es mit dem Versuch eines Poserbildes:






Das war wohl nichts!

Nächster Versuch:






Bremsen mit top Funktion:






Mittlerweile völlig durchgefroren und Lust auf Kaffee. Mist, falsche Jahreszeit. 






Und weil es so schön ist:






Nach ca. 3 Stunden war ich dann wieder zu Hause. Mit eiskalten Füßen und fast heulend, gab es nur Kopfschütteln und nicht das erwartete Mitleid. - Bei der nächsten Tour ziehe ich jedenfalls Moonboots an.  


Für Berlin ist das Edge Ti vorgesehen.

Jörg, sorry für das ganze Off- Topic. 


Gruß Tom


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2010)

Wieso sorry. Ist zumindest der Beweiß, dass ich nicht der Einzige war der heute unrasiert mit dem Bike unterwegs war. Du mit Crosser und ich mit dem MTB


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad, Tom!


----------



## Stemmel (14. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


>


 

Ich finde es auch sehr schön, sieht irgendwie so 'aufgeräumt' und 'klar' aus!


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2010)

mit dem aufbau gebe ich dir recht. da kann man schon noch was rausholen.

bei den bildern bekomme ich schon vom zuschauen kalte finger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (15. Februar 2010)

Tom , Tom , Tom

Ich muss schon sagen - sehr geiles Teil . Aber die Folgekosten möchte ich nicht tragen müssen - da kann man ja nur edelstes Zeugs verbauen , ohne dass man sich nachher schämen muss .

Hut ab .


----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, ein Titanwahnwunder wird es sicherlich nicht werden. Zumindest werde ich keine Morati Teile verbauen. Die wären am Ende dann ja teurer als das Rad. 
Stattdessen werde ich mich wohl eher wieder im Bereich schwarzer Teile orientieren. Aber zunächst bleibt es so. Ich kann nicht noch eine weitere Baustelle gebrauchen. 






Tom


----------



## hoeckle (15. Februar 2010)

zunächst mal schöne edges´und wäre ich nicht generell einigermassen geheilt würde ich mir sowas auch gönnen wollen...


aber das morati ist halt was anderes! glückwunsch tom...


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2010)

Ich durfte mal wieder zum Zoll, denn da war folgendes im Breifkasten...






Also ab ins Auto und Gas. Da heute Freitag ist, wird ja nun nicht so lange gearbeitet...






Das kann nun nicht mehr weit sein.






Wieder zu Hause angekommen, die große Luke auf und bitte einmal ausladen...






Glücklich mit den zwei Paketen im Arm...






Was da wohl drin ist?






Auf jeden Fall ist ein GT.






Traute Zweisamkeit auf der Bank. 






Noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Tom, der mir zu einem echten Sahnestück verholfen hat.
Nun müsste der Thread eigentlich umbenannt werden. Und zwar in





Nun werde ich das gute Stück erst mal komplett zerlegen und ordentlich sauber machen.

Laut dem Verkäufer hat dieses EdgeTi sogar eine "kleine" Geschichte.
Es gehörte der amerikanischen Radsportlerin namens Rebecca Twigg, welche dieses Rad als Ersatzrad bei den Olympischen Spielen in Atlanta hatte.


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


>



ihr habt echt einen knall - aber einen schönen 

glückwunsch!!!


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2010)

möge mein neid mit euch sein.

wo gibts eigentlich diese glückskekse die ihr ständig zu euch nehmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zu dem Vorhandenen und dem Neuzugang! 

Habt ihr Kinder und wenn ja wie viele, nur damit man sich drauf einstellen kann was hier noch so kommt....

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2010)

Das sieht nach minimum 54, wenn nicht sogar 56 cm aus. Bist Du gewachsen?

Ich bin ja (Gott sei Dank!) nicht so der Rennradmensch. Ein schöneres als mein ZR 1.0 gibt es sowieso nicht.  Ich finde die Titanrenner ja auch ganz schön, aber wenn Edge, dann STAHL...., auch wenns durchrostet... (siehe Moe).


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> auch wenns durchrostet... (siehe Moe).





dann wirds ne rennratte


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2010)

mal was anderes und an tomasius:
wenn du mal den morati cr 1 verticken magst, melde dich bitte, gelle
danke


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ihr habt echt einen knall - aber einen schönen
> 
> glückwunsch!!!



Wir und einen Kanll?? Stimmt, den haben wir aber gern.




divergent! schrieb:


> möge mein neid mit euch sein.
> 
> wo gibts eigentlich diese glückskekse die ihr ständig zu euch nehmt



Glückskekse?? Frag mal tomasius, der weiß dann schon bescheid...




epic2006 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem Vorhandenen und dem Neuzugang!
> 
> Habt ihr Kinder und wenn ja wie viele, nur damit man sich drauf einstellen kann was hier noch so kommt....
> 
> ...



Kinder?? Fehlanzeige. Alles unsere Schätze! Wir teilen ungern und außerdem passt mir ein Bike von meinem Mann nicht. Da gibt es über kurz oder lang fast immer ein Doppelpack 




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das sieht nach minimum 54, wenn nicht sogar 56 cm aus. Bist Du gewachsen?



Nee, die Größe wie diesen hatte ich schon einmal  . Es ist ein 52er!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2010)

Wow, sehr schönes teil. Mit den gelben Lenkerband gefällt es mir sogar noch besser. Jetzt noch schwarz-gelbe Stelvio´s.
Fährst Du auch in Berlin mit?


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schönes teil. Mit den gelben Lenkerband gefällt es mir sogar noch besser. Jetzt noch schwarz-gelbe Stelvio´s.
> Fährst Du auch in Berlin mit?



Ich fahre Berlin und Hamburg. Bis Berlin soll das Edge komplett fahrbereit sein.


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2010)

Recht schön! 

So, ich muss mich hier wohl mal kurz erklären, was?
Nun, ich schaue halt gelegentlich bei craigslist rein. Und siehe da, ein Edge Ti taucht auf. Ich schicke also den Link an o.g. Person, wobei ich natürlich genau weiß, dass ich damit ein "Will ich jetzt unbedingt auch noch haben" auslöse. 
Da diese Garage Seller wohl doch eher Menschen aus ihrer Umgebung erwarten, wundert man sich dort zunächst sehr über die elektronische Post aus Germany. Schließlich konnten sie dem Verkäufer aber glaubhaft versichern, dass genau sie das Rad haben müssen. - Und das war auch mein Gedanke!  






@gt-heini: Werde später nochmal in San Anselmo anrufen.  


@oldman: 





> wenn du mal den morati cr 1 verticken magst, melde dich bitte, gelle



Derzeit nicht!  


Gruß Tom


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich dachte ja schon, dass es eine "never ending story" geben würde. Die Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer war sehr spartanisch.
Wenn man ihn nach Details gefragt hat, gab es meistens nur sehr kurze und knappe Antworten, wie z.B. "Ob der Rahmen irgendwelche Beulen oder andere Defekte hat..." kam als Antwort "none".
Glücklicherweise hat es nun ja ein gutes und dann auch relativ schnelles Ende gegeben und ich habe das "habenwollenbike" (Wie Tom es ja ausdrückte) nun bei mir zu Hause stehen.


----------



## lyteka (19. Februar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir und einen Knall?? Stimmt, den haben wir aber gern.



Ihr seit so richtig schön verrückt, find ich klasse 
Glückwunsch zum  2. Edge Ti.
Freu mich, Euch mit den neuen "Kindern" in Berlin zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2010)

Habe noch mal ein paar Detailbilder.

Ein schöner Ibis Ti Vorbau.






Und dann noch die Bremsen, welche ich von Cane Creek noch nie gesehen habe.

Vorderrad






Hinterrad






Und dann habe ich noch folgendes gefunden...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2010)

Schöne Anbauteile! Endlich mal etwas ganz anderes, finde ich klasse!


Ist der King ein Stahl oder Ti?


----------



## kingmoe (24. Februar 2010)

Die 200sl sind nicht schlecht, sollten aber gute Gummis bekommen und der Fahrer nicht unbedingt mit über 75kg "Eigengewicht" Alpenpässe runterballern. Ansonsten schick und in der Ebene absolut tauglich.


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2010)

bei der bremse würde ich mal nach ner brew titan suchen. die wäre perfekt für ein titanrad

hat allerdings eine matte oberfläche.


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2010)

So, heute endlich fertig geworden. Nun muss nur noch das Wetter schön bleiben, dass ich endlich mal damit raus kann.


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2010)

an sich ein richtig schönes rad. mir gefällt nur der positive vorbau und der zu kleine auszug der stütze nicht. aber da ist der rahmen dir sicher ne nummer zu groß. aber sonst schickes teil


----------



## tomasius (18. März 2010)

Sehr schön! 
Aber gleich die erste Tour über den Acker... ich weiß nicht. 

Bei mir sind fast alle Teile da. Die Endmontage erfolgt dann in den Osterferien.

Tom


----------



## versus (18. März 2010)

ähm, wie sage ich es: schon ein bisschen gross für dich, oder?
kommst du denn mit der or-länge hin?


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ähm, wie sage ich es: schon ein bisschen gross für dich, oder?
> kommst du denn mit der or-länge hin?



Ich hatte ja schon mal ein ZR 2.0 in 52cm und bin damit gut zurecht gekommen.
Der Edge ist vom kürzer als mein ZR3000 (50cm)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. März 2010)

@mountymouse

my2cents zur 200SL: obwohl das Ding genial ausschaut und super leicht ist, leider ist das Teil als Bremse nicht zu gebrauchen. Sondermuell.
Hatte selber welche am Müsing Renner, damals nur mit Muehe gefunden, die gab es kaum in Deutschland zu kaufen. 
Nach knapp 50km abmontiert und in die Kiste geschmissen.
Jetzt bremse ich mit ner Ultegra.


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> @mountymouse
> 
> my2cents zur 200SL: obwohl das Ding genial ausschaut und super leicht ist, leider ist das Teil als Bremse nicht zu gebrauchen. Sondermuell.
> Hatte selber welche am Müsing Renner, damals nur mit Muehe gefunden, die gab es kaum in Deutschland zu kaufen.
> ...



Ich denke, dass ich sie erst mal ausprobiere. Handeln kann man dann ja immer noch und das Ding runterschmeißen.


----------



## tomasius (22. März 2010)

Ich erwarte hohen Besuch. Ende der Woche kommt König Sotto Voce! 







Der Ersatzkonus für den Dura Ace war mir einfach zu teuer.  

Tom


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2010)

Hast Du endlich bestellt??


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2010)

Wo bleibt meine Sattelklemme???


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2010)

hast doch eine dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (22. März 2010)

Fahre Donnerstag dort vorbei!!!

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2010)

....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2010)

Hi!

Wenn man bedenkt, dass mein Edge ti auch ein 52er war. Komischerweise war dort das OR länger als beim 54er Lotto Mobistar...Hat aber gut gepasst. 

Ich hab meins verkauft weil ich es insgesamt für mein Gewicht für zu weich empfunden habe. Zwar komfortabel, aber beim Antritt am Berg hat er sich a bisser zuviel verwunden. So richtig hab ich das gemerkt als ich in Oberhof am letzten Anstieg nen Vergleich zw. dem mobistar und dem Edge gefahren bin. Das Edge sogar noch mit bocksteifen Rädern und ner Alu Gabel, ner Dura Ace Kurbel und nem Stahl ITM Lenker (alles extra drangebaut für den Vergleich). Selbst ich als Laie und Hobbyfahrer hab es dann gemerkt wie der Alu Rahmen im Vergleich viel mehr Kraft in Vorschub umgesetzt hat.

Na ja dafür wars ja auch sicher nicht gemacht, ein richtig schönes Rad ist aber allemal!!! Und da ihr BEIDE ja mehr als komfortabel mit Rädern ausgestattet seid werdet ihr ja sicher für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende finden

Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rad!!!

VG
Peter





mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon mal ein ZR 2.0 in 52cm und bin damit gut zurecht gekommen.
> Der Edge ist vom kürzer als mein ZR3000 (50cm)...


----------



## versus (24. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Und da ihr BEIDE ja mehr als komfortabel mit Rädern ausgestattet seid werdet ihr ja sicher für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende finden



 das timmt wohl!


----------



## Kruko (24. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das timmt wohl!



das sagt der richtige


----------



## versus (24. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> das sagt der richtige



öhm...


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2010)

Heute war es bei mir endlich soweit. Erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Edge. Das Wetter hat gepaßt und die Strecke konnte ich mir ja aussuchen. Also ging es Richtung Diemeltal und wieder zurück. Und was soll ich Euch sagen??

Das Teil fährt sich total GENIAL  Berlin und Hamburg können kommen


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2010)

Mein Edge Ti ist endlich fertig!








> Das Teil fährt sich total GENIAL



Stimmt!



> Berlin und Hamburg können kommen



Genau!

Morgen mehr. Bin kaputt von der ersten Tour... 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2010)

Weger der T-Shirts telefonieren wir heute Abend.






Und auf zur nächsten Etappe. Evtl. wird es heute aber nur einer gemütlicher Giro di Macchiato.  

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr, sehr schick geworden Tom...

Ich persönlich kann momentan ja leider nur 

Aber es wird ja alles wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2010)

Gabel ist verpackt und morgen in der Post. 
Sei froh, dass sie nicht während der Fahrt gebrochen ist.

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (24. Mai 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Gabel ist verpackt und morgen in der Post.
> Sei froh, dass sie nicht während der Fahrt gebrochen ist.
> 
> Tom



Ja, bei >60 km/h den Berg runter und dann krach...
Das hätte reichlich Asphaltkrätze gegeben, wenn es "nur" dabei geblieben wäre.
Und dann reißt so ein  Spinner auch noch die Autotür auf, dies war der 2. GROßE Schreck... erst mal schimpfen und dann durchatmen...
Dann den Berg wieder hoch.


----------



## kingmoe (24. Mai 2010)

Wow, Tom! Tolle Fotos!


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2010)

gewohnt tolle fotos von einem sehr schönen rad, tom!


----------



## tomasius (25. Mai 2010)

Danke! Habe mal wieder versucht die Freude am Fahren einzufangen. 

@mountymaus, gt-heini, gt-hinterland, manni1599:

Die Shirts sind gedruckt! 

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (25. Mai 2010)

Suuuper 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie in Natura aussehen.


----------



## tomasius (25. Mai 2010)

Meins sieht so aus!  






Schon bekloppt oder? 

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (26. Mai 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Meins sieht so aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bekloppt? Nur ein wenig aber schee is!!
Krass... 
Was du da wieder gezaubert hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich glaube ich bekomme heute 2x Post


----------



## mountymaus (27. Mai 2010)

Auch mein Edge Ti ist ready for race

Nach einem kleinen Schock am Pfingstmontag ist mein Edge wieder fit. Was war passiert??

Wir wollten am Montag noch eine schöne Runde mit den Rennern drehen. Also umgezogen und aufgesattelt. Wie immer bei uns geht es erstmal nur bergab. Tempo 60 oder so, hatte ich dabei auch drauf. Am nächsten Berg spricht mein Schatz zu mir, dass ich doch mal meine Gabelscheiden abwischen sollte. Kurz danach kam der Befehl: *HALT!!!*

Nach einer kurzen Sichtprobe kam folgendes zum Vorschein









Beide Gabelscheiden wiesen von hinten Risse auf  Somit war unsere Runde frühzeitig beendet und auch der Start in Berlin mit diesem Rad gefährdet. Nicht auszumalen, was passiert wäre, wenn die Gabel bei der Abfahrt gebrochen wäre 


Wieder daheim glühte sofort die Telefonleitung und eine neue Gabel war schnell organisiert. Vorbau war noch ein Ahead in 1 Zoll auf Halde. Also noch schnell ein Griffband und einen Steuersatz bestellt und hoffen, dass alles rechtzeitig ankommt. 

Gestern war dann die Montage angesagt. Gabel ablängen, Steuersatz einpressen etc. Hier ist jetzt das Ergebnis und Berlin kann kommen 









Nochmals 1000 Dank an tomasius für die schnelle Teile-Hilfe und an mein Schatz für die Montage  

Morgen werde ich nochmal eine kleine Runde drehen und dann geht es auch schon fast los nach Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (27. Mai 2010)

> Morgen werde ich nochmal eine kleine Runde drehen



Klaro! - Eine weitere 1" Gabel habe ich ja noch hier liegen. 

Ich werde wohl besser auch mal zwei fette "LOOK" Decals auf meine Edge kleben. Somit vergesse ich das regelmäßige Inspizieren auch nicht!

Fazit: Glück gehabt! 

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (28. Mai 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Klaro! - Eine weitere 1" Gabel habe ich ja noch hier liegen.



Die werde ich hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Trotzdem DANKE!!!




mountymaus schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich nochmal eine kleine Runde drehen und dann geht es auch schon fast los nach Berlin



Naja, das mit der kleinen Runde scheint sich bei der momentanen Wetterlage erledigt zu haben


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2010)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal bei Herrn Belize für das harte, anstrengende aber auch sehr faire Trainingslager bedanken.  
Er hat mich am letzten Freitag und Samstag u.a. auch perfekt auf das Rennen eingestellt.






Trainer D. Belize aka The K'berg Boss  


Gerade angekommen und ausgepackt, ging es direkt zum Flughafen Tempelhof. Angesagt waren Dauersrpints über die kompletten Startbahnen.
Später gab es dann im Felix Austria (sehr gutes Restaurant ) Kässpätzle und Flüssigkeitsausgleich.






Am Samstag war dann ein erstes Kräftemessen mit meinen direkten Gegnern gt-heini und gt-hinterland angesagt. - Mir wurde schnell klar, dass ich am Abend wohl nochmal eine große Portion Kässpätzle zu mir nehmen sollte.






Nachmittags war dann wieder Taining angesagt. The K'berg Boss auf seinem LTS Sofa und ich mit dem unbequemen Renner.  - Hier einige Eindrücke der Verpflegungsstation im Tiergarten.











Nach weiteren Kilometern hieß es dann wieder: Essen ist fertig! - Diesmal durfte ich die Vorzüge der koreanischen Küche genießen.











Von nun an hieß es für mich: Ab ins Hotel (Zimmer ohne Frühstück, mit Stellplatz) und sich in aller Ruhe mental auf das große Rennen vorbereiten. - Ich habe sogar den Sieg dieser Freaky- Satelliten- Lena verpasst.






Am nächsten Morgen, kurz nach dem Aufstehen, wäre ich fast vom Intercity Warschau - Berlin überrollt worden, hätte ich mich nicht geistesgegenwärtig mit einem Hechtsprung auf meinen sicheren Nachttisch gerettet. - Die Fenster waren so gut isoliert, dass man den herannahenden Zug nicht hören konnte. (Sehr schönes Hotel: Arte Luise Kunsthotel) 











Nun poste ich noch eben die harten Fakten: 






Wer fährt den Sparkassen Münsterland Giro 2010 (90 Kilometer) am 03. Oktober mit? Daaaaviiiid? 

Fazit: Sehr schönes Wochenende und ein tolles Rennen!

Ich gebe ab an die werten Teammitglieder.  


Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Mai 2010)

so leuts,hab hier noch 2 mal berliner morgenpost auf dem schreibtisch zu liegen.


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2010)

Dein Postfach ist voll!

Jörg wollte sie, oder?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kruko (31. Mai 2010)

Super David 

War wirklich eine tolle Werbung auch für die Marke GT. Wo der Tom mit dem Edge durch die Reihen ging, hörte man immer wieder " Das ist ja ein GT!!" Danach kamen dann weitere Bewunderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (31. Mai 2010)

Tolle Geschichte, Tom!
Und eine tolle Lokalitätenauswahl vom Trainer (aber was will man von einem Koch anderes erwarten...) Ixtys... DAS Kimchi!  (David - Treffen-T-Shirt?)


----------



## mountymaus (31. Mai 2010)

Nun auch noch ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.
Man war das ein schönes Wochenende... 

Treffpunkt der GT'ler am Brandenburger Tor zur Stärkung für das Rennen am Sonntag.






Der Tom will schon mal das Feeling für den nächsten Tag haben und fährt sich warm. Auf in Richtung Ziel!!!






Eine Trainingsleinheit unter den GT'lern war fast Pflicht...


Nun war erst mal eine Pause im Tiergarten angesagt.






Ganz wichtig zur Orientierung für Landeier in der Hauptstadt.






Auf dem Weg zum Check in.
Da hat jemand aber ein schönes Spielzeug bekommen. Wink doch mal  






Am Sonntag nach dem Rennen war dann Posertime... Man sah den Tom nie ohne sein Edge


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Juni 2010)

Die Bilder sind echt klasse von eurem Trip nach Berlin! Eine richtige Augenweide. Ihr hattet ja ersichtlich viel Spass  Tom, sehr sehr feines Edge


----------



## biker1010 (1. Juni 2010)

Hello.  This is a response to TOMASIUS, message time  			19.01.2010, 17:39.  I don't speak German, but I found the picture of the Modulus X-tenos stem through Google Images.  I want to alert you to the fact that the Modulus stem in the picture with the red box may be defective or dangerous because of a design feature.  See the following article for comparison:      http://www.bikexprt.com/witness/product/stems.htm,​or check 'john allen defective bycicle stems' in Google.  As an aside, always use McAfee site advisor when following links that other people suggest.  I am not sure if this message is going to Tomasius only, or to the whole newsgroup.  Please make sure that it goes to the whole newsgroup.
​


----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2010)

@biker1010

Thanks a lot for this significant information about this X-Tenos stem. - It's really not self- evident to register just for leaving this really impotant comment. Kudos to you! 

The part is not mounted on my bike but I sold this potentially defectice stem weeks ago on ebay. I've already written the buyer a message with the link above.

Thanks again! 


Tom


----------



## biker1010 (5. Juni 2010)

Tomasius,
  You are welcome.  I did what I would have wanted others to do for me.  Thank you for sharing your pictures with the world.

A world without barriers.  Peace to all.


----------



## tomasius (9. Juni 2010)

@biker1010: 

Heute sind die Fotos vom Velothon eingetroffen. Bei dem Preis hätte ich allerdings hochwertigeres Material erwartet.  Aber egal.






Die Unschärfe habe ich natürlich nachträglich am Rechner erzeugt, denn diese verzerrten Gesichter meiner verbissenen Verfolger haben mich doch sehr gestört. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (9. Juni 2010)

Auch bei uns ist heut die CD eingetroffen 

Hat auch lang genug gedauert. Zumindest haben wir ein Foto wo die Maus und ich im Rennen zusammen drauf sind. 





Und hier noch eins von meiner Zielankunft





Ich freu mich schon auf Hamburg


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wir ein Foto wo die Maus und ich im Rennen zusammen drauf sind.



und hinten macht herr tomasius dicke backen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. Juni 2010)

Mit dem  "Titanjäger" in Berlin unterwegs





Dafür das ich eigentlich mit breiterer Bereifung unterwegs bin und mit dem Renner das erste mal dieses Jahr überhaupt gefahren bin, hat es richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Bild ist noch nicht da
Hab nur das, ist aber schon nach dem Rennen (dafür mit Medaille)


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2011)

Hier nun endlich lol mein neues Edge Ti in RH 54. - Der passt nun aber wirklich perfekt! 












http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/9/2/7/_/large/Edge543.jpg






Gruß Tom


----------



## joergmueller (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ich suche unbedingt einen solchen Edge Ti Rahmen. Wer hat einen zu verkaufen.
Meine Schrittlänge ist 83cm. Ich denke ich brauche mind. RH 56cm oder gar 58?

Einen Zaskar habe ich schon....
Gruß Jörg aus Nürnberg


----------



## FriedelK (6. März 2021)

Ich krame diesen alten Faden mal raus. 
@Kruko @tomasius habt Ihr noch Eure GT Ti? Seid Ihr noch zufrieden? 
Ich stehe kurz vor dem Erwerb eines solchen und freue mich über jede Form eines Hinweises


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2021)

Ich habe meinen vor ein paar Jahren verkauft. War im Gegensatz zum Lotto sehr weich und hat ordentlich geflext. Zum touren ja, um wirklich Rennrad zu fahren, empfinde ich ihn zu weich. Kann aber auch an der Größe und der verbauten Gabel gelegen haben.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2021)

Servus,

da kann ich dem J. nur zustimmen. Das Radl fährt mehr seitwärts als vorwärts. Sicher komfortabel, aber sicher nicht effizient. Ich hatte 3 Stück aus unterschiedlichen Baujahren und keines konnte annähernd als steif bezeichnet werden. Bei schnellen Abfahrten- z.B. damals von Oberhof runter- musste man den Stier ordentlich bei den Hörnern packen. Eine Unachtsamkeit bei 60-80 km/h in den Kurven und man hatte ein Problem, weil das Radl sehr unruhig geworden ist. Ein typisches Merkmal von Rahmen mit wenig Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf.

Und auch wenn manche Ingenieurs-Bachelor-Kinder immer mit dem Energieerhaltungssatz bei labberigen Rahmen kommen, konnte mir kein Einziger bisher erläutern, wie er denn die verbliebende Energie - im Vergleich zu einem steifen Rahmen- in Vortrieb umsetzen will. Der Rahmen wird im Tretlagerbereich nach rechts oder links ausgelenkt und schwenkt dann zurück- wie das in irgendeiner Form ein Fahrrad nach vorne bringen soll bleibt schleierhaft. Energieerhaltungssatz hin oder her...

Aber is a schickes Radl für den gepflegten Genuss-Radler Ausflug!

VG
peru


----------



## FriedelK (7. März 2021)

Kruko schrieb:


> Zum touren ja





peru73 schrieb:


> Aber is a schickes Radl für den gepflegten Genuss-Radler Ausflug!



Danke Euch. 
Mir geht es nicht um Schnelligkeit und das Gewinnen von Wettfahrten, sondern um ein Rad, das komfortabel wie sportlich ist...und charismatisch. Ich fahre gerne lange Strecken am Stück. Es könnte also passen.


----------



## FriedelK (15. März 2021)

Inzwischen habe ich mein GT Edge Ti hier und ich kann Eure Begeisterung, die hier beschrieben wurde, durchaus nachvollziehen. Mal sehen, ob ich Eure Hinweise aus den letzten Posts dann auch bestätigen werde


----------



## cheffe_ (15. September 2021)

Ich möchte mal kurz das GT Know-How hier anzapfen. Weiß jemand ob dieser Rahmen ein Edge oder ein anderer ist? Danke!





						Rennrad gebraucht kaufen – 300 Rennräder im Angebot – kauf jetzt dein Rennrad
					

Check jetzt die Angebote: Rennrad gebraucht und neu kaufen im Bikemarkt. Große Auswahl, Top Marken, gute Preise, einfacher Kauf




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

